# emerge phpmyadmin Failes [SOLVED]

## Azerix

Hi,

I am having problems with emerging phpmyadmin, i am getting the folowing error:

emerge phpmyadmin

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1 to /

 * phpMyAdmin-2.10.1-all-languages-utf-8-only.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...      [ ok ]

 * phpMyAdmin-2.10.1-all-languages-utf-8-only.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...        [ ok ]

 * phpMyAdmin-2.10.1-all-languages-utf-8-only.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...      [ ok ]

 * phpMyAdmin-2.10.1-all-languages-utf-8-only.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking phpMyAdmin-2.10.1-all-languages-utf-8-only.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...    [ ok ]

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

 *

 * Using dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3

 *

 * Checking for required PHP feature(s) ...

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

 *   Discovered missing USE flag: ctype

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: mysql

 *

 * dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3 needs to be re-installed with all of the following

 * USE flags enabled:

 *

 * ctype pcre session unicode

 *

 * as well as any of the following USE flags enabled:

 *

 * mysql or mysqli if using dev-lang/php-5

 * mysql if using dev-lang/php-4

 *

!!! ERROR: dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1637:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 704:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  phpmyadmin-2.10.1.ebuild, line 36:   Called die

!!! Re-install dev-lang/php-5.2.3-r3

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.1/temp/build.log'.

i run equery uses php and this is the list:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  U I
> 
>  - - adabas              : Adds support for the Adabas database engine
> ...

 

all i have package.use is this  : dev-db/mysql innodb berkdbdev-lang/php5   unicode

and in make.conf the USE flags :

-hal -vhosts -network-cron -build -symlink -ldap -ctype zlib apache2 berkdb gdbm mysql ssl ipv6Last edited by Azerix on Thu Aug 02, 2007 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> all i have package.use is this  : dev-db/mysql innodb berkdbdev-lang/php5   unicode
> 
> 

 

Try this, if that is a literal representation of package.use:

```

dev-db/mysql innodb berkdb

dev-lang/php5  unicode

```

----------

## Azerix

thats what i have, i just copy and paste it and thats why it shows like its in one line, dev-db/mysql innodb berkdbdev-lang/php5 unicode , but this is what i have in package.use:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-db/mysql innodb berkdb
> 
> dev-lang/php5 unicode 
> ...

 

I think it has somethink to do with installation of PHP, maby i did not installd correct, i did folowd the HOWTO in gentoo-wiki. In any case it must be installd with ctype, i think   :Confused: 

Any other clues, plz post .  :Confused: 

----------

## Rob1n

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> I think it has somethink to do with installation of PHP, maby i did not installd correct, i did folowd the HOWTO in gentoo-wiki. In any case it must be installd with ctype, i think  

 

That's definitely one of the errors, yes - you look to have all the other required USE flags set for php.  I'm not sure why it's complaining about /etc/portage/package.use though - what you've posted is certainly valid (this error won't stop it from installing anyway).

----------

## Azerix

am i the first one with this kind of error   :Confused: 

----------

## Rob1n

No - I've had it before, but that was because there were bad entries in /etc/portage/package.use though.  All I can suggest it deleting it altogether and re-creating it from scratch - there may be some non-printing characters messing things up.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking stuff, so moved here.

----------

## Azerix

Its a clean systeem, i recently installd gentoo, now i want to setit up de servers like apache, php mysql. End now I am stuck with emerging phpmyadmin. I dont have bad entries in mijn package.use, though i removed it and made a new one with this lines:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-db/mysql innodb berkdb
> 
> dev-lang/php5 unicode
> ...

 

then i remerged PHP and i stil get the same error.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Rob1n

Did you enable the ctype USE flag (as specified in the error report) before re-installing PHP?

----------

## Azerix

yes i did, i added -ctype in /etc/make.conf and remerged PHP

----------

## didymos

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> yes i did, i added -ctype in /etc/make.conf and remerged PHP

 

That's actually disabling the USE flag.  Based on the error message add these to make.conf:

```
ctype pcre session unicode
```

or in package.use:

```

dev-lang/php ctype pcre session unicode

```

It slipped past until just now, but you currently have this:

```

dev-lang/php5 unicode 

```

There isn't any "dev-lang/php5", just php, slotted so you can have 4 and/or 5.  Possibly, this is causing the "Invalid atom" error.  Since it's not a real package, it might end up concatenated to the mysql atom.

----------

## Azerix

SOLVED, i added in both files, make.conf and package.use ctype.

Thanks  :Razz: 

----------

